
Show HN: Cusp – ephemeral, anonymous group SMS that you can paywall - mkrecny
https://cusp.chat
======
mkrecny
I built the first version of Cusp about a year ago. It was a tool to help
people host fasts (as in not eating).

Quickly I came to the conclusion that ephemeral micro-communities are bigger
than just the fasting use-case.

Cusp is exploring ephemerality in communities. Can we have more meaningful
real-time connections when the experience is ephemeral by design? Can we have
hyper-granular topics when the experience is ephemeral by design?

I also wanted to explore the thesis that micro-community curators/hosts should
be able to get compensated for the value they provide. Thus you can optionally
charge people to join groups.

Hope y'all enjoy and let me know what you think.

~~~
tufa
Me likes, and I'll give this a try.

Feedback: Give the field a description, so people have a better idea what they
stand for.

~~~
mkrecny
The field?

~~~
tufa
Sorry, _fields_ , you know, like Start time, duration, etc.

------
lucasverra
[https://cusp.chat/new](https://cusp.chat/new) looks pretty bad on firefox :(
(behind multi blockers)

